# Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power



## Gismor123 (14. Januar 2017)

Hallo ich habe mir vor einem halben Jahr ein neues Röllchen gegönnt...die Shimano Twin Power 2500s. Nun habe ich schon seit ich diese gekauft habe  Schleif-Geräusche und nach etwa jeder zweiten Kurbelumdrehung eine art klackergeräusch was ich auch über die rue merke. Wenn ich dann auch damit fischen gehe wird das geräusch lauter sobald zug drauf kommt. Ich habe auch mit einem Stück schnur durch das Schnurlaufröllchen gezogen auch hier konnte ich Geräusche wahrnehmen... auf Rücksprache mit dem Verkäufer meinte ehr das schnaar geräusche beider Rolle (auch stellaund vanquisch) normal sind was durch das metall Gehäuse kommt( stimmt das? Es ist schon echt laut). Nun ist meine Frage ob das eventuell bei euch twin power Benutzern genauso ist. Und ob ich diese warten oder einschicken lassen soll bzw. was das dann kosten würde? Ich muss noch hinzufügen das die Rolle die ich bekommen habe die aus der Vitrine war also die wo alle die rollen durchgekurbelt haben. Könnten dadurch auch schon Schäden oder dergleichen entstanden sein? Würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort freuen. Und sorry wegen der Rechtschreibfehler falls vorhanden.


----------



## randio (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

SOFORT umtauschen und neuen Händler suchen!!!


----------



## Gismor123 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Kann ich die wirklich einfach so umtauschen lassen?


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Moin!

Ich habe 3 Twinpower aus der aktuellen Serie und eine Vanquish aus der alten Serie. Keine von den Rollen hat sowas. Ich würde die Rolle sofort umtauschen, bin mir ziemlich sicher das der Händler für die vernudelte Rolle aus der Vitrine  jemanden gesucht hat dem er das Ding verscherbeln kann.


----------



## Rannebert (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Wenn unter Last Geräusche auftreten, wie bei Dir, dann ist ersteinmal das (Kugel)Lager im Schnurlaufröllchen verdächtig.
Ob man das bei der Rolle einfach so tauschen bzw. säubern kann weiss ich nicht. Bei neueren Shimanos sind die angeblich gut verpresst, so dass man da selbst nicht mehr ran kommt.

Wenn das dann die Probleme nicht behebt, und ein Klackern beim oberen und unteren Totpunkt des Spulenhubes auftritt, dann sollte die mal dringend neu gefettet werden. Da ist dann meist die Mechanik für den Spulenhub nicht mehr so gängig, wie sie sein sollte.

Aber mit den Geräuschen von Anfang an hätte ich die Rolle auch umgehend getauscht.


----------



## Gismor123 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Ah ok aber sind bei euren twin Powers wirklich null geräusche also leichtes schleifen oder so beim kurbeln?


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Die laufen wie ne Rolex.


----------



## Gismor123 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Was ist wenn ich immer noch zuhören bekomme das das normal ist? Was kann ich machen.....kann ich die nicht einschicken lassen/was würde das kosten?


----------



## u-see fischer (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Nach einem halben Jahr ist ein Umtausch möglicherweise nicht ganz so einfach, speziell wenn der Händler sich querstellt.

 Allerdings hast Du nach einem halben Jahr immer noch Garantie auf der Rolle und solltest daher darauf bestehen, das der Händler die Rolle nach Shimano einschickt. Kosten sollten dafür für dich keine entstehen.

 Also, so schnell wie möglich zum Händler, kopierten Kassenbon vorlegen und auf Garantie bestehen.


----------



## Gismor123 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Nun ja dann probiere ich das.....ich habe zwar keinen kassenbong aber dafür eine Kundenkarte wo dies verzeichnet ist.


----------



## Gismor123 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Gibt es vielleicht noch andere meinungen? Stimmt es also nicht das geräusche wegen des metall getriebes normal sind?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Ganz ohne jegliches Geräusch läuft keine Rolle.

Das jedoch Rollen mit Metallgehäuse generell lauter sind,verweise ich mal ins Reich der Fabeln und abwimmelnd vorgehender Händler.

Und gerade Rollen in der Klasse einer TP,Vanquish oder Stella, laufen bis auf kleine Nuancen sehr leise..diskrete Laufgeräusche ja aber keineswegs kratzig o.ä.

Wenn da deutlich störende Begleitmusik auftaucht,stimmt mechanisch oder Schmiertechnisch etwas nicht.


----------



## Gismor123 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Ok vielen dank......ich werde morgen mal zum händler gehen.


----------



## Gismor123 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Ok ich werde morgen mal zum händler gehen!


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Vor allem macht eine Rolle dieser Klasse keine bis in den Rutengriff spürbaren "Geräusche",
wie eingangs beschrieben!
Ich habe nur eine Rollensorte wo man bis in den Rutengriff (nur bei hochwertigen Ruten!) verspüren kann, was sich im Getriebe der Rolle tut.
Und das sind die Eisenschweine von Penn, da kann man den Schlitten beim Vor und Rücklauf spüren und auch ganz leise hören.
Dies ist wohl bauartbedingt und stört mich nicht.
Aber wie schon gesagt, wenn eine Rolle wie die Twinnpower derartige Geräusche macht, stimmt damit etwas nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Gismor123 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Ich hab gerade nocheinmal geschaut und habe festgestellt das das schnarr/schleifgeräusch nur beim hochgehen des spulenkopfes auftritt und das leichte klackern bei jeder zweiten umdrehung wenn der kurpelarm oben ist. Vielleicht hilft euch das ja.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Klackern im Spulenhub,am/im oberen Umkehrpunkt der WS Welle?


----------



## Gismor123 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Nein das klackern wenn der kurbelarm oben ist und das jede 2. umdrehung. Das schleifen immer wenn die spule nach oben geht und dann noch eine Geusch was sobald belastung ist durch das schnurlaufröllchen kommt.....eben nochmös getestet.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*



Gismor123 schrieb:


> Nein das klackern wenn der kurbelarm oben ist und das jede 2. umdrehung.



Und wie ist dann die Spulenposition ?


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

@Peter 
 Deinen Einsatz hier in allen ehren. Auf der Rolle ist nach einem halben Jahr noch Garantie, die Umkehr der Beweislast ist auch noch nicht gegeben. Gismor scheint technisch nicht sehr erfahren, eine Fehlersuche scheint mir hier nicht wirklich angebracht, die Rolle sollte such nicht von einem technischen Laien geöffnet werden.

 @ Gismor
 Ab zum Händler damit, der Händler soll die Einschicken und durch Shimano überprüfen lassen, da sollten, sofern deine Aussagen richtig sind, auch keine Kosten für dich entstehen.


----------



## Gismor123 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Du hast recht peter das klackern kommt immer wenn der spulenkopf oben ( selten auch unten) ist. @ u-see fisher: es stimmt das ich mich nicht mit der technik IN den rolle gut auskenne.....dafür aber in sachen barsch und zander angeln.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*



Gismor123 schrieb:


> Du hast recht peter das klackern kommt immer wenn der spulenkopf oben



Dazu noch ein schleifen und das Lager im SLR..?

Genaue Fehlerbeschreibung verfassen und dann :



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ab zum Händler damit, der Händler soll die Einschicken und durch Shimano überprüfen lassen, da sollten, sofern deine Aussagen richtig sind, auch keine Kosten für dich entstehen.



Und das freundlich aber bestimmt.


----------



## Gismor123 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Was ist "SLR" ?


----------



## glavoc (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*



Gismor123 schrieb:


> Was ist "SLR" ?


Schnurlaufröllchen


----------



## Gismor123 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Ah ok na dann danke an alle die bis jetzt geantwortet haben( könnt natürlich noch weiter eure meinungen schreiben würde mich freuen) ich werde dann morgen zum händler..... ich wollte so oder so mein neues polbrillchen 
(Wiley x moxy) abholen.


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*



Gismor123 schrieb:


> ...........( könnt natürlich noch weiter eure meinungen schreiben würde mich freuen)



@ TE,das wird schon alles.#6

OT ,Vielleicht ließt ja dieser ,,Händler" hier mit ?

Bei solch einem Geschäftsgebaren muss ich regelrecht kotzen,einem unwissendem so einen Scheixxx anzudrehen.
Sehr Geil und empfehlenswert.|krach:


----------



## Mateo (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Ich frage mich warum du so lange gewartet hast ? Die Rolle hat bestimmt 250€+ gekostet. Da sollte nichts schleifen, schon gar nicht klackern. 

Und den Händler würde ich in Zukunft meiden |krach:


----------



## Gismor123 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

360€* naja es ist ein großer laden/kette die ihr alle kennt und mehrfach 4-5 mal in deutschland vertreten ist. Bin eigentlich so sehr zufrieden da.


----------



## Gismor123 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

So die Rolle wird jetzt eingeschickt.


----------



## Tino34 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Wenn unter Last Geräusche auftreten, wie bei Dir, dann ist ersteinmal das (Kugel)Lager im Schnurlaufröllchen verdächtig.
> Ob man das bei der Rolle einfach so tauschen bzw. säubern kann weiss ich nicht. Bei neueren Shimanos sind die angeblich gut verpresst, so dass man da selbst nicht mehr ran kommt.
> 
> Wenn das dann die Probleme nicht behebt, und ein Klackern beim oberen und unteren Totpunkt des Spulenhubes auftritt, dann sollte die mal dringend neu gefettet werden. Da ist dann meist die Mechanik für den Spulenhub nicht mehr so gängig, wie sie sein sollte.
> ...



Moin Rannebert,

Anscheinend hat hier doch noch jemand eine Ahnung von Stationärrollen und kottert nicht gleich drauf los aus reiner Langeweile und quasi nicht vorhandenen Fachwissen.
Aber es ist mit oberflächlicher Ferndiagnose auch immer einfach, gleich auf die bösen Verkäufer, mit dem ja der TE sonst zufrieden zu sein scheint, gleich drauf rumzukloppen. Respekt an alle Rollenpäpste unter uns.
Habt ihr Rollenpäpste überhaupt mal die Beipackzettel im Rollenkarton, soweit vorhanden, euch mal zu Gemüt geführt?
Wozu auch...


----------



## beker (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Nabend!
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass klacken am oberen und/oder unteren Umkehrpunkt der Spule ein Ausstattungsmerkmal manch moderner Rolle ist. Selbst fabrikneue klacken. Kann ja nicht immer gleich öffnen und schmieren. Von meinen alten DAM Finessa XL und Shakespeare Sigma ck kenne ich das nicht. 
Und wenns nicht am Umkehrpunkt der Spule klackt, dann mahlt oder klopft irgendwas anderes. Ich habe mit kürzlich aus Verzweiflung 2 Shimano AX FB für den Stückpreis von rund 18 € gekauft - da könnte man auch das ein oder andere dran kritisieren, aber vom Lauf her echt eine Wohltat, zumindest für den Preis. 
Gruß


----------



## yves1311 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Ich möchte das Thema gern nochmal eröffnen um Euch nochmals nach Euren Erfahrungen mit dem Teil zu fragen.
Der Hintergrund ist das ich mir eine 4000 HG gedealt habe die nach 2 Wochen angeln auf einmal extrem rau läuft.
Ich vermute das ein Lager oder das Getriebe eingegangen ist.
Die Frage ist ob das ein Einzelfall ist oder ob der Fehler bei einem von Euch auch schon aufgetreten ist. 
Da die Rolle neu ist sollte ein Umtausch problemlos gehen, die Frage ist macht es Sinn wenn es eine Krankheit bei dem Teil ist.

Vielen Dank im Voraus aus Leipzig


----------



## Bernie007 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Hallo ich fische auch seit ca. 1,5 Jahre die TP 400 HG bis jetzt alles top, läuft ruhig und leise |rolleyes
Gruß


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. August 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Gab zur aktuellen TP (aber die 2500er)hier mal was:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323844

Web quillt ansonsten nicht gerade vor ständig kollabierten TP über[emoji6] 

Und vereinzelte Montagsexemplare gibts ja selbst bis in die Preisliga einer Stella oder Exist.

Insofern Gewährleistung in Anspruch nehmen und ab zum Händler damit.


----------



## yves1311 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Danke für die Antworten, dann wird es wohl auf einen Tausch hinauslaufen.


----------



## burlikomm (29. August 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Hallo Zusammen
bei mir genau das selbe wie beim Themenstarter
nach 14 tagen die gleichen geräusche, bei der Reklamation wurde sofort
gefettet, die geräusche waren dann leiser aber nicht weg. bekam eine neue
Rolle, die war super, lief butter weich ein traum, leider nur 3 Wochen (3mal fischen je 2 Stunden) nun wieder die gleichen geräusche
habe Mail zum Händler geschrieben vor 12 Tagen leider keine antwort
vieleicht hat er Urlaub, werde morgen Tel.
das wird doch kein Fehler der Serie sein?


----------



## burlikomm (2. September 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Habe Rolle eingeschick hoffe eine gute nachricht


----------



## burlikomm (12. September 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

nach Rücksprache mit den verkaufer habe ich die rolle getauscht auf
Twin Power XD 4000 XG, habe den aufpreis bezahlt
die Rolle kam -ausgepackt und was soll ich sagen. klackt wie der teufel-
und ein geräusch beim kurbeln ggggrrr schlecht zu beschreiben der spulenkopf knackt beim bewegen.  werde anrufen und zurückgeben
ich mag nicht mehr, werde es mit Daiwa versuchen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Naja, wenn man das jetzt so in Reihe liest, dann stellt sich mir mit der tollen neuen Shimano Hagane Werbung schon eine einfach ersichtliche Frage:

Wieso soll eine Rolle bzw. nur eher noch ein Röllchen in 4000, was die Innereien betrifft, denn haltbarer geworden sein? 

Micro Module und ganz feine Zahnungen können keine verbesserte Haltbarkeit und vor allem auch KEINE verbesserte Haftung von Fetten bringen, sondern nur eine schlechtere. 

Das scheint bei dem schnelle verschwinden eine gescheiten Schmierung ja hier das Thema zu werden.

Ich verweise da gerne auf das gerade mal wieder gelesene Review von Alan Hawk zu Daiwa BG, wo ein wesentlicher Freudenpunkt ist: Sehr große und aktuell auch noch vergrößerte Zahnräder und Zähne. :m
Und der Alan Hawk hat was derbe Rollenbelastungen betrifft, nochmal einen ganz anderen Background.

Daiwa ist zumindest im Drive Train oder in DE-gesagt den Getriebekomponten konventionell u. langzeit-bewährt unterwegs, hat keinen elenden Wormshaft drin und wickelt trotzdem astrein, und verwendet bis in die LowPriceClass erstklassig feinpassige HardbodyZ Gehäuse aus Aluminium sowie einen wirklich leichten praktisch Einheitsrotor. 
E-Spulen gibts auch noch und öfter dazu. 
Paar Sachen gefallen mit zwar auch nicht, aber die sind eher Feinheiten zum meckern auf höchsten Niveau. 

Also was bleibt eigentlich über für Shimano?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. September 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Mal ne kurze Frage zum Thema: Muss ich spezielles Rollenfett nehmen oder kann ich auch zum Beispiel Ballistol, oder anderes Sprühöl nutzen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Erste Regel: Ballistol ist für Rolle noch schlimmer als Weihwasser! :q

Dann geht es vornehmlich um Getriebe und Reibungsverminderung, alles was dafür tut, geht eigentlich. Man hat aber relativ kleine Elemente, die über die lange Kurbel (vgl. Hebelgesetze) und den brachialen Angler am Ende im Effekt sehr hohe Drücke aushalten müssen, d.h. das Verbleiben und gute Haftung der Schmierung ist wichtig für einen längerbleibenden erfreulichen Lauf und alles weitere. 

Dann kommt noch hinzu, dass man einen bunten Materialmix in der Rolle vorfindet, also viele Metalllegierungen von Stahl, Messing, Aluminium, Alu-Zink oder viel-Zink sowie auch Kunststoffe, das Schmiermittel sollte für alle beteiligten taugen und verträglich sein. 

Durch Unterschiede im Rollenaufbau muss man für den besten Lauf oder längstmögliches Verbleiben eine bestimmte Haftung und Viskosität des Schmiermittels haben, dafür ist nicht immer das gleiche gut.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. September 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Welches wäre dann zu empfehlen? Gibts da was im Baumarkt was man nehmen kann?


----------



## zanderzone (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*

Is se wieder da? Was sagt Shimano?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit Shimano Twin Power*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Welches wäre dann zu empfehlen? Gibts da was im Baumarkt was man nehmen kann?


Jupp, z.B. das Nigrin Fett in der Tube, oder das von mir bevorzugte synthetisch-hochwertige Motoröl in 1L Gebinden um 12€, zum guten satten Tränken des großen Fuhrparks.


----------

